# FTP-Problem



## ronaldo84 (2. Mai 2005)

*FTP-Problem (Shell)*

Hallo

hoffe das ich hiermit in richtige Forum schreibe. Ich habe also einen FTP. Über eine Batch Datei und einen Task möchte ich das alle Bilder (jpeg) aus einem Verzeichnis auf meinen FTP geladen werden. Habe dazu wie gesagt eine Batch, die eine ftp.put ausführt. Das funktioniert auch alles. Habe Hier mla den Code

```
open ftp
User ich passwort
prompt
binary
status
cd website/images/upload
pwd
lcd Q:\images\upload
mput *.jpg.*
cd /
quit
```
nun ist das Problem das er bei dem letztem Bild es nicht nach oben lädt. Normalerweise ist es ja so das eine Sicherheitsabfrage eingeschaltet ist, die habe ich mit Prompt deaktiviert. Bei den anderen Bildern. Schreibt er: 
	
	
	



```
mput bild09.jpg?
```
Dann wird automatisch ja gesagt und am Ende sagt er Übermittlung komplett. Wenn ich nun bei dem letzten Bild ankomme sagt er 
	
	
	



```
mput bild10.jpg? quit
```
 und bleibt dann stehen. Das Fenster schließt sich auch nicht. Mir kommt es so vor das da eine bestimmt Zeit gewartet wird bis bestätigt wird das die Datei geladen werden soll. Da dann aber der Quit Befehl kommt keine Antowrt. Anderseits müsste er dann aber den quit befehl ausführen. Wenn ich diesen dann manuelle aingebe macht er das Fenseter ganz normal zu. Weiß jmd warum?

Edit:3.5.05 8:26:
Hat den keiner eine Ahnung? Oder sollte ich es vielleicht in ein anderens Forum stellen und wenn ja welches?

Und habe da in dem Zusammenhang noch ein anderes Problem. Ich habe auf meinen FTP verschiedene Dateien in einem Verzeichnis und ich möchte ALLE runterladen. mittels 

```
mget *
```
. Das Funktioniert aber nicht. Wenn ich mit 
	
	
	



```
get name
```
 hole klappt alles, auch bei mehrern Datein. Wenn ich es aber mit mget * mache erstellt er einen Namen in dem die Größe und das Erstelldatum steht. Aus haus.mpeg machte er z.B. 165685KB 5 Mai 2005 Haus.mpeg und dann bricht er den Download mit der Fehlermeldung: " No such File or Directory" ab. Ich kann es mir nur damit erklären das er zuerst die Dateien ersellt und dann erst kopiert. Da er den Datein aber einen Namen mit Größe, Datum etc. erstellt findet er sie unter dem Originalnamen nicht. Warum?

Brauche Hilfe

Danke


----------



## ronaldo84 (3. Mai 2005)

Das erste Problem habe ich slebst gelöst und jetzt zum zweiten:
Habe jetzt noch etwas bemerkt:
Wenn ich den Befehl 
	
	
	



```
dir
```
 eingebe zeigt er mit eine Übersicht mit den Inhalten des Verzeichnisses mit Dateigröße, Erstelldatum usw. Und wenn ich jetzt den Mget Befehl verwende erhalten die Datein die ich auf meine Festplatte kopiere genau diesen Namen. Habe einen Dateinamen zur Ansicht mal kopiert:
-r-xr-xr-x   1 tvs      tvs       11901861888 May  3 2005  Neuer_Timer-Guido-2005.05.03-00.01.mpg 
Der eigentlich Name ist aber nur Neuer_Timer-Guido-2005.05.03-00.01.mpg Weiß jemand Warum er das ganze Zeugs davor mit in den Namen reinschreibt? Wie kann ich das verhindern? 
Danke


----------

